# Task Force 03-09 positions for LCIS Techs



## corporall (19 Dec 2008)

I'm looking for some information.

I am a QL 5 qualified LCIS Tech looking for a spot on Task Force 03-09.  Everywhere I go I hear they are severely short on volunteer Sigs guys.  I have DAGd Green and itching to do my part.  The only problem is I am stuck in CFSTG Borden and they don't seem to task from CFSTG Borden.  Does anyone know how I can get an inside handle on what taskings are still open to be filled?

Any info would be a great help.

Thanks.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Dec 2008)

corporall said:
			
		

> I have DAGd Green and itching to do my part.



Sometimes "doing your part" means staying right where you are and doing the job you have now.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Dec 2008)

Talk to your CoC and have them put your name up to get on that tour. Start with a memo outlining the tour you want, and why you want it.


----------

